# Metal Gear Diff LOSB1065



## kart45 (Jul 7, 2010)

Metal Gear Diff LOSB1065 - Anyone had a chance to install and see how they fit in a Mini T/Baja/Slider/Late Model? I've got some on order, just curious to see if/ how well they work


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Would rather use the ball diff..Do you know the part number of the metal idler?


----------



## kart45 (Jul 7, 2010)

Agreed, ball diff is nice. We also run our cars on slick cement during the week, so the gear diff is about the only prayer I have to keep the thing on the track :thumbsup: We just got accustomed to changing out the plastic gear sets every 3-4 runs. 

Hope this will help for your idler gear question - http://www.losi.com/ProdInfo/Files/losb0221parts.pdf


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Kinda but thats the plastic one I'm looking for the one out of the mini sprint which is metal


----------



## kart45 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's the Mini Sprint :thumbsup:
http://www.losi.com/ProdInfo/Files/LOSB0206-Exploded.pdf


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

i put a glow plug washer in the trans case before u put the outdrive bearing in and tighten the case screws and backem off a 1/4 turn,and waalaa no more strippage got 4wks on carpet,with big power and no failures:thumbsup:


----------



## kart45 (Jul 7, 2010)

sixramsalot said:


> i put a glow plug washer in the trans case before u put the outdrive bearing in and tighten the case screws and backem off a 1/4 turn,and waalaa no more strippage got 4wks on carpet,with big power and no failures:thumbsup:


Is that on a gear diff installation?


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

yes it is:thumbsup:


----------

